# Typhoon Ondoy Fund Raiser



## Datu Tim Hartman (Oct 2, 2009)

Greetings-
  As most of you may already know, the Philippine islands have been hit by Typhoon Ondoy.  The effects of this typhoon were so severe that over a quarter of a million people have been displaced from their homes.  In an attempt to help these people in their time of need, we will be collecting donations at the *Buffalo Martial Arts and Fitness Expo*.  Seeing that the *Can-Am Filipino Martial Arts Summit* is taking place at the Expo, we felt that it would be appropriate to set up a station for those who wished to donate.  We will be accepting cash, money orders and PayPal donations.  This money will then be sent to the Filipino Red Cross.  For those who are planning sizeable donations, we recommend sending the funds directly to the Filipino Red Cross.  If you need help making your donation through PayPal, please do not hesitate to contact us.
  In case you have not received information on the *Buffalo Martial Arts & Fitness Expo* or the *Can-Am Filipino Martial Arts Summit*, we are attaching all the pertinent information.

  Datu Tim Hartman
  World Modern Arnis Alliance
  Buffalo Martial Arts & Fitness Expo
  Horizon Martial Arts

[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 2, 2009)

*This is great! * Having already talked with some friends in the Philippines and sent some money the need is great.  So if you can donate please do!


----------



## citom (Oct 6, 2009)

_Maraming salamat po sa kabutihan ng inyong mga puso._ (Thank you very much for the goodness of your hearts).


----------

